# Weekend of 3/13 - 3/14



## hammer (Mar 9, 2010)

Will it be a washout this weekend? :-?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 9, 2010)

hammer said:


> Will it be a washout this weekend? :-?



Pretty much--looking ugly.  Slow moving low pressure (almost stalling) funnels in the rain--snow levels look pretty high too for mainly rain all areas (VT/NH/ME).


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 9, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Pretty much--looking ugly.  Slow moving low pressure (almost stalling) funnels in the rain--snow levels look pretty high too for mainly rain all areas (VT/NH/ME).


Fox seemed to suggest snow on the back end for the N. Greens after the rain late in the weekend with optimism for next week for snow. Does that play out with you view of things as well? I know it is a long ways off... but I am looking for any indication that I should bag a vacation next week. I can deal with this weekend being NCP if it snows off and on next week.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 9, 2010)

Sure, definately a possibility of turning the backedge stuff back to snow but not til after the weekend though.  With a cut-off system like this, timing will have to be adjusted-- usually delayed.  Most moisture will shift east by the time snow levels drop back down but at least the northern Greens and N NH will see the best chance of covering the slop back up with a bit of snow--probably not much though.  Looks drier through midweek next week--possibly another storm late next week (threat of rain again?)


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2010)

Man, so far this March is shaping up to be just like last year.  Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the spring weather this weekend, but I can wait for April for that.  Seems like the past two seasons we've been skunked pretty bad.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2010)

We need to keep our fingers crossed for LOTS of dry slotting the next few days!


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Man, so far this March is shaping up to be just like last year.  Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the spring weather this weekend, but I can wait for April for that.  Seems like the past two seasons we've been skunked pretty bad.



At least, if I recall correctly, last March was pretty dry. As nice as it would have been to get a few good storms, at least the Spring skiing was good right through the end of April. If we add multiple rain storms this year, it could be a very short and wet Spring. Still plenty of time for things to turn around though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2010)

crosses fingers for 07' Spring


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> We need to keep our fingers crossed for LOTS of dry slotting the next few days!



Amen to that!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> At least, if I recall correctly, last March was pretty dry. As nice as it would have been to get a few good storms, at least the Spring skiing was good right through the end of April. If we add multiple rain storms this year, it could be a very short and wet Spring. Still plenty of time for things to turn around though.



Yup, last March there was a smallish storm the 1st couple of days, and then basically the Northeast became a desert the rest of the month   Made for some nice, extended early spring conditions, but didn't do much for late season base building to set up the spring season


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Amen to that!



Yup, if only this storm could track like the one's that burried DC/VA/MD earlier this year, where the Northern extent of the moisture from the storm was cut off from New England pretty much at the CT coastline - that track is fine for a LIQUID storm, but sucks for a SNOW storm!


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> crosses fingers for 07' Spring



No kidding. I will never forget April 22nd, 2007 at Sugarloaf. T shirt weather, 100% open including backside snowfields, and some of the deepest snow I have ever seen on that mountain.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 9, 2010)

Depressing. I'd take dry at this point.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 10, 2010)

Meh...not looking good for Passholder Appreciation weekend! I hope things change in a hurry. 

How come the snow always changes track...but the rain never does?


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2010)

Any hope that the NCP will hold off until Sunday?  Will areas further north be spared at all?

Just trying to see if any of this weekend is salvageable...


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 10, 2010)

It's starting to trend later--heavy stuff arriving late Sat/Sat night into Sunday.  Timing will be tough due to a gradual onset and not like a sharp, defined cold front.  Heavy stuff could stay across SVT, SNH too...we'll see if that trend holds.


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> It's starting to trend later--heavy stuff arriving late Sat/Sat night into Sunday.  Timing will be tough due to a gradual onset and not like a sharp, defined cold front.  Heavy stuff could stay across SVT, SNH too...we'll see if that trend holds.


This is one of those times when I'd like to see the same blocking that kept storms to the south much of the past few months...


----------



## Zand (Mar 10, 2010)

Things look MUCH better for northern VT now than they did 2 days ago. The QPF is going down everytime a new model comes out. At worst it's looking like light rain showers Saturday and Sunday with some snow in the higher elevations Saturday night. Sugarbush, Stowe, Jay, etc should be OK... might have to head inside for a shower or two but nothing bad.

Skiing south of route 4? Good luck.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty sad when "light rain shows with some snow" is MUCH better. It is definitely an improvement in the forecast and if that plays out, damage will be substantially reduced.


----------



## Zand (Mar 10, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Pretty sad when "light rain shows with some snow" is MUCH better. It is definitely an improvement in the forecast and if that plays out, damage will be substantially reduced.



Compared to 1-2" of rain it's much better at least lol.


----------



## polski (Mar 11, 2010)

Just when I'd written off this weekend, now it looks like Saturday will be an opportunity for me to use one of my Mad Card vouchers. (Taxes can wait until Sunday!) NWS-Burlington this a.m.:



> THE NORTH COUNTRY WILL REMAIN ON THE NORTHERN PERIPHERY OF A LARGE UPPER LEVEL DISTURBANCE MOVING EASTWARD FROM THE MID MISSISSIPPI VALLEY ON FRIDAY AND THROUGH THE WEEKEND. THE BULK OF PRECIPITATION ASSOCIATED WITH THIS LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL REMAIN SOUTH OF THE FORECAST AREA THROUGH SATURDAY...WITH A MIX OF CLOUDS AND SUN EXPECTED ACROSS VERMONT AND NORTHERN NEW YORK. POTENTIAL FOR RAIN INCREASES ON SUNDAY...ESPECIALLY ACROSS SOUTH-CENTRAL VERMONT.



The rest of the forecast disco looks far better than just a couple days ago, though ultimate location of the sharp precip gradient will be critical. In short, fingers crossed for Magic as well as MRG ...

Anyway, now my main question is how the snow will set up for Saturday. For the valleys NWS saying highs today in upper 40s and tomorrow around 50, lows tonight and tomorrow night in low 30s. Summits forecast has slightly lower highs but same lows. The computer-generated mountain point forecast for Mt Ellen only goes through tomorrow afternoon and indicates a high in the upper 30s. 

I'm thinking it should be a decent setup even if lows tomorrow night don't convincingly break below freezing. And Saturday is supposed to be mostly cloudy with highs in 40s so it shouldn't get slushy.


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2010)

polski said:


> Anyway, now my main question is how the snow will set up for Saturday. For the valleys NWS saying highs today in upper 40s and tomorrow around 50, lows tonight and tomorrow night in low 30s. Summits forecast has slightly lower highs but same lows. The computer-generated mountain point forecast for Mt Ellen only goes through tomorrow afternoon and indicates a high in the upper 30s.
> 
> I'm thinking it should be a decent setup even if lows tomorrow night don't convincingly break below freezing. And Saturday is supposed to be mostly cloudy with highs in 40s so it shouldn't get slushy.


Same thinking here now...my guess/hope is that, while the ungroomed will be a bit firm for my skill level, if the groomers do their job properly the groomed surfaces will be OK.


----------



## polski (Mar 11, 2010)

hammer said:


> Same thinking here now...my guess/hope is that, while the ungroomed will be a bit firm for my skill level, if the groomers do their job properly the groomed surfaces will be OK.



yes although with no deep freeze for at least a couple nights beforehand, maybe the ungroomed won't start out all that firm. There's a bit of a balancing act here but I think this is looking pretty promising, the more I think about it. Curious to see any reports from today & tomorrow.

Even if it isn't perfect I'll be psyched to be skiing on a weekend I thought would be lost - not just lost but potentially disastrous. And I bet it won't be too crowded.


----------



## TeleMac (Mar 11, 2010)

*Mad Card -- just a reminder NATO TeleFest*

If you are thinking of skiing MRG, it will a zoo, although a fun zoo.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 11, 2010)

Polski – TeleMac makes a good point on the crowd potential at MRG with the Telefest.  You can always tale a left onto German Flats Road and hit Mt Ellen.


----------



## polski (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah although with some rain still in the forecast Saturday for Boston/other SNE points, and with some people maybe having already written off skiing this weekend - as I had, until this a.m. - perhaps it won't be zoo-level packed. In any event, my legs can only take so much MRG spring skiing so I don't care if I'm spending some time in liftlines. (and as a shareholder I like to see crowds/revenues ...)

But I'm not going to overthink this. I'm going skiing at MRG when the base is deep and the surface should be at least decent. I will have fun.


----------



## polski (Mar 11, 2010)

I missed TeleMac's headline and forgot the TeleFest. You know what? I don't care. I'm going there anyway. (I'm pretty much limited to weekend skiing at this point and won't have many other opportunities to use the Mad Card. Plus, I'll be with at least one of my sons and they have the free season passes at MRG)


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow I am liking this revised forcast. I was on the fence about heading up this weekend but its looking way better than I was expecting. I do think we will cacel our cookout in front of the condos though and save that for a sunnier day.


----------



## mikestaple (Mar 11, 2010)

Each day Boston weather continues to move out when the rain will start.  They are now guessing the heavy stuff (I live south of Boston and they are saying up to 4 inches) won't begin until late Saturday night.  So Saturday seems to be a safe bet for most ski areas.


----------



## polski (Mar 11, 2010)

OK, I guess I'd consider Ragged as an alternative for Saturday as I have cheap vouchers/freebies to burn there too, considerably shorter drive and because my 9-year-old has not skied the Ravine yet. But interested only if there's a high likelihood the glades will be soft enough to ski; with overnight lows in central NH forecast for upper 20s and no sun Saturday with highs into the 40s, I'm not sure about that. Weather gurus, what say you?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 11, 2010)

polski said:


> OK, I guess I'd consider Ragged as an alternative for Saturday as I have cheap vouchers/freebies to burn there too, considerably shorter drive and because my 9-year-old has not skied the Ravine yet. But interested only if there's a high likelihood the glades will be soft enough to ski; with overnight lows in central NH forecast for upper 20s and no sun Saturday with highs into the 40s, I'm not sure about that. Weather gurus, what say you?



Saturday is looking pretty good for most areas--rain will be slow to creep into MA through the day so Ragged (heck, even Crotched/Pats Peak) would be in good shape until overnight and mostly for Sunday.


----------



## frozencorn (Mar 11, 2010)

Is Monday looking like a washout most everywhere? Was angling on maybe a Bush day.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 11, 2010)

Should be clearing Monday but the nature of these cut-off systems are to take their time doing so.  With SB being furthest from this system you have a pretty good shot at a dry day


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 11, 2010)

polski said:


> yes although with no deep freeze for at least a couple nights beforehand, maybe the ungroomed won't start out all that firm


I don't think skiing will be much fun before 10a in NoVT. Even without a hard freeze, if the snow has moisture due to warm highs the day before, it is going to ski firm even if it does not completely freeze over.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2010)

No washout up here!!!!!


----------



## polski (Mar 12, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I don't think skiing will be much fun before 10a in NoVT. Even without a hard freeze, if the snow has moisture due to warm highs the day before, it is going to ski firm even if it does not completely freeze over.



Thanks. One dilemma re MRG is possible need to not get there too late, solely for parking reasons with NATO going on ... normally I'd be happy to leave here at like 7 or 8 and start spring skiing late morning, but not sure that would be prudent tomorrow. Maybe get there by 9ish and burn some Mad Money on a big leisurely breakfast ...

My bigger concern is whether the woods will soften by afternoon. If I had good confidence in that happening, I might opt for Ragged. If we're going to be limited mostly to trails, MRG.


----------



## hammer (Mar 12, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Saturday is looking pretty good for most areas--rain will be slow to creep into MA through the day so Ragged (heck, even Crotched/Pats Peak) would be in good shape until overnight and mostly for Sunday.


Is that still the case or are there any last-minute changes?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 12, 2010)

hammer said:


> Is that still the case or are there any last-minute changes?



So far so good.


----------



## hammer (Mar 12, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> So far so good.


Thanks...trying to prevent analysis paralysis at this point...


----------



## Glenn (Mar 12, 2010)

Winter Storm Watch just issued for Southern VT!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 12, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Winter Storm Watch just issued for Southern VT!




NWS Binghamton NY: Winter Storm Watch for the Catskills for elevations above 1500' Saturday Night into Sunday.  Catskills may be my ticket next week.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## polski (Mar 12, 2010)

hammer said:


> Thanks...trying to prevent analysis paralysis at this point...


This is funny. This is exactly where I'm at right now. Trying to decide between MRG, Ragged, Wildcat & Black ... (now looks like mostly sunny tomorrow in the N Conway vicinity, less so to the west)


----------



## Glenn (Mar 13, 2010)

Nothing yet on SoVT but clouds. Looks like this may be a snow and frozen precip event. Maybe a little rain mixed in. This is looking much better than the washout they were calling for a few days ago.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 13, 2010)

Server transfer snafu this morning and dumped fresh updates.  Discussions are new but daily details are old (from Wed).  Not sure of fix time and have to jet now--sorry.  Email is down too.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 13, 2010)

heavy wind and rain here on LI...


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2010)

Dodging a bullet so far from a destruction standpoint down here. 39 and heavy rain is far better than 55 and heavy rain.


----------



## hammer (Mar 13, 2010)

Ragged was great today...nice soft snow (in most places) and the NCP held off until the drive home.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 13, 2010)

Mount Snow skied firm today until surfaces were skied over enough, then it loosened up.  High speed quads were shut down around 11 due to possible icing.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 13, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> Mount Snow skied firm today until surfaces were skied over enough, then it loosened up.  High speed quads were shut down around 11 due to possible icing.



We skied the morning and thought the surface was firm but very nice. Visibility with the glaze coming down was another issue though. We looked like Krsipy Kreme by 11:30. We went in for lunch and heard the winter storm watch had been upgraded to a winter storm warning, with a call for a mix of rain,1/4 - 3/4 an inch of ice, up to 6 inches of snow, and winds 30-60 mph. My fiancee, for really the first time in her career, has to work a half day tomorrow (Sunday), and we are leaving for Utah on Thursday, so if she were to not get that work in, it would mean having to work on vacation. So instead of leaving tomorrow at noon, like we had planned, we bagged and and drove home, which was pretty clear all the way to exit 16 on the NY Thruway at Harriman. From there south, the rain was DRIVING, and the wind was redic., blew me out of the lane a couple times. Also saw multiple rounds of lightning. We may (or may not) have lost a ski day (depending on the ice/wind tomorrow and if they can run lifts) but at least it shouldn't impact our Western trip. =/


----------



## Euler (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't get out to verify (sick kids   ), but Mt. Snow reports 5-7" of SNOW!!! overnight!!!   Talk about dodging the bullet...wahoo!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2010)

Gore reports 6 inches of new snow


----------



## Sotto (Mar 14, 2010)

Rain has skirted past us at Thunder Ridge, we are currently open and the bumps on the face are perfect. So since all of the other area resorts are closed come on over!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 14, 2010)

Euler said:


> I can't get out to verify (sick kids   ), but Mt. Snow reports 5-7" of SNOW!!! overnight!!!   Talk about dodging the bullet...wahoo!!



I can confirm! It snowed/sleeted most of the day there. The snow was interesting...kinda sugary. It was heavy, but fast at the same time. Some of the strangest stuff I ever skied in. But it was sweet in the woods! It smoothed everything and easy to turn in. Oh, the place was empty too. 

They're supposed to get more over night...and tomorrow. We lucked out on this one! Instead of losing snow...we gained some. Woohoo altitude!


----------



## arik (Mar 15, 2010)

The mount snow area had weird weather, sunday mornind at 1am (sat night) it was dumping snow in Whitingham by the lake but at my place in Jacksonville there was just a light dusting.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2010)

Sotto said:


> Rain has skirted past us at Thunder Ridge, we are currently open and the bumps on the face are perfect. So since all of the other area resorts are closed come on over!



Hmm. how much vertical of bumps do you have? Are you open at night?


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 15, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I can confirm! It snowed/sleeted most of the day there. The snow was interesting...kinda sugary. It was heavy, but fast at the same time. Some of the strangest stuff I ever skied in. But it was sweet in the woods! It smoothed everything and easy to turn in. Oh, the place was empty too.
> 
> They're supposed to get more over night...and tomorrow. We lucked out on this one! Instead of losing snow...we gained some. Woohoo altitude!



Did Either Summit Local or Summit Express ever get running yesterday? How was the drive home?


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Any damage reports?

Unfortunately, I'd guess that a lot of smaller ski areas in the flatlands are going to have to close for the season after this storm...:sad:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 15, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Did Either Summit Local or Summit Express ever get running yesterday? How was the drive home?




Neither. They just had Canyon running. We took that up, then Outpost up the North Face. It was a round about way to get to the summit, but there was never anyone up there. We skied Long John once and there was no one on the trail. How often does that happen on the weekend? 

The ride home was easy breezy. Once off the mountain, it was all rain in the Valley. I swear, Mt. Snow must have it's own micro climate. Not that I'm complaining! We watched the rain fall over a drink and a late lunch at the Saloon. Their Saloon Swill is a darn good IPA. 

Oh, we left VT around 6. We went back to Dummerston, unloaded the gear, changed, showered and all that stuff. It took us under 2 hours back to CT. Drove through a few rain showers, that was a bout it. And the occational oblivion who was going 68 in the passing lane...and people kept passing on the right. :roll:


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 15, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Neither. They just had Canyon running. We took that up, then Outpost up the North Face. It was a round about way to get to the summit, but there was never anyone up there. We skied Long John once and there was no one on the trail. How often does that happen on the weekend?
> 
> The ride home was easy breezy. Once off the mountain, it was all rain in the Valley. I swear, Mt. Snow must have it's own micro climate. Not that I'm complaining! We watched the rain fall over a drink and a late lunch at the Saloon. Their Saloon Swill is a darn good IPA.
> 
> Oh, we left VT around 6. We went back to Dummerston, unloaded the gear, changed, showered and all that stuff. It took us under 2 hours back to CT. Drove through a few rain showers, that was a bout it. And the occational oblivion who was going 68 in the passing lane...and people kept passing on the right. :roll:



GURRRR....the lady owes me one!!! Sad I missed it, sounds like fun. Long John should have a trail rating sign that can change, because on the weekends, esp. in the afternoon, it is perhaps one of the hardest trails on the mountain! People everywhere, ruts, ice, yikes!!! 

Haven't been tot he Saloon yet, but I've seen their advertisements in the market, and heard the positive reviews on here. Where is it again?


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 16, 2010)

I was looking at the weather reports late Saturday after getting back from Snow.  There was a 10 degree difference between Rutland and West Dover.  Rutland was the same higher temp as here in CT.  Thought that was really weird, but that would explain the snow!

Saloon is in the first plaza on the left past the Town Hall heading up Rt 100 from Wilmington.  (North Star Realty...I think...is the first building in the plaza and its referred to as the North (something) Plaza.).  Good sandwiches!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't worry Jay...it wasn't an epic powder day. It was a bit tough to see due to the sleet/rain sticking to my goggles...and they were giving out free plastic ponchos. My gear was a bit "damp" after a few runs. 

Still, it was nice to have frozen instead of rain! 

Here's a link to the Saloon's website: http://www.valleyviewsaloon.com/


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 16, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Don't worry Jay...it wasn't an epic powder day. It was a bit tough to see due to the sleet/rain sticking to my goggles...and they were giving out free plastic ponchos. My gear was a bit "damp" after a few runs.
> 
> Still, it was nice to have frozen instead of rain!
> 
> Here's a link to the Saloon's website: http://www.valleyviewsaloon.com/



Thanks for making me feel better Glenn!

Also, bookmarked the website, we will def. make it in before the end of the season. Any word if they are planning to stay open for the offseason? 

Also, we had our first experience with Pizzeria La Toscanella on Saturday. We didn't try the pizza, but the sandwich (Caligula) and panini (prosciutto, mozz, arugula, etc) we had were fantastic.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL! No problem! I'm just happy we got snow out of this one. It could have been much much much worse! 

I'm pretty sure it's a year round place. I've noticed a few locals in there. We seem to go at odd times though...after lunch/before dinner; so there's not much of a crowd. The portions are great too; you get a lot for your money. 

I've never tried Pizzeria La Toscanella. Where is it located? Sounds like it's worth checking out.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 16, 2010)

Glenn said:


> LOL! No problem! I'm just happy we got snow out of this one. It could have been much much much worse!
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a year round place. I've noticed a few locals in there. We seem to go at odd times though...after lunch/before dinner; so there's not much of a crowd. The portions are great too; you get a lot for your money.
> 
> I've never tried Pizzeria La Toscanella. Where is it located? Sounds like it's worth checking out.



Hmmm, maybe I have the name wrong then...its in the shopping center with all the yellow buildings, on your right as you travel north from Wilmington, before you pass 7-11.


----------



## vcunning (Mar 16, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Hmmm, maybe I have the name wrong then...its in the shopping center with all the yellow buildings, on your right as you travel north from Wilmington, before you pass 7-11.



Wrong side of the road . . . . the place on the left a little before that.  Yes, it's my understanding it's year round and they're open from 11 am until late night.  Again, great place!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 16, 2010)

Glenn said:


> LOL! No problem! I'm just happy we got snow out of this one. It could have been much much much worse!
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a year round place. I've noticed a few locals in there. We seem to go at odd times though...after lunch/before dinner; so there's not much of a crowd. The portions are great too; you get a lot for your money.
> 
> I've never tried Pizzeria La Toscanella. Where is it located? Sounds like it's worth checking out.



Pizzeria La Toscanella is in the business plaza on the Northbound side of 100, maybe 150/200 yards up from the plaza that Valleyview Saloon is in.  (Palmitier Real estate is in that plaza too)

And Glenn, if you ever munched on a piece of pizza (kid food   ) at my place one of the nights you and M have been over, then more than likely you've sampled their pizza


----------



## Glenn (Mar 16, 2010)

Ahhh! Ok! I think Melissa and I ate there before one year...maybe after Oktoberfest or the summer brew fest.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 16, 2010)

vcunning said:


> Wrong side of the road . . . . the place on the left a little before that.  Yes, it's my understanding it's year round and they're open from 11 am until late night.  Again, great place!



Vince...I was describing the location of the Pizza place...I think I understand where the Saloon is, over by the radio station and spa in that one plaza.


----------

